# Snow socks - any good on wet grass or mud?



## curlytail (Dec 12, 2012)

Has anybody any experience of using snow socks on motorhome tyres (if I can find a pair big enough for my van) to get off fields with wet grass or mud?
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a set but not used them yet ,believe they will shred if you use on anything but deep snow.


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 12, 2012)

Same thread last year.
The consensus was that they do work in certain limited situations but wear out very quickly or are no use if conditions are not ideal.
Proper snow chains are required in some countries anyway and the socks won't impress the police.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 12, 2012)

Pretty useless for mud in the respect that you will have a 2 or more large muddy messes to try and wash and store.  Useful if caught in a heavy snow fall and are driving home or are on a site at the time.  They are really only for getting from A to B in an emergency situation where you have bad road conditions from a permanent snow covering - anything less such as patchy snow / bare road surface won't do.


----------



## chubadub (Dec 12, 2012)

Snow Chain Alternative : Snow Rope - a cheap effective alternative to Snow Chains.wmv - YouTube cant comment on socks, I used this system when had heavy snow cant see why cant work with mud.


----------



## donkey too (Dec 12, 2012)

Snow sox are not good on anything but new or nearly new snow. better on soft snow. They are made to grip by adhering to the snow surface that is why a smother tire is better on new snow than one with big tread pattern.


----------



## winchman (Dec 12, 2012)

I doubt it.
Wet grass is very difficult to gain traction on.
Best I found for snow was these

225 70 15 Marix Puma 20 80 off road tyre
I had them on an old Vitara at reduced pressure and was fine in often 8"+ deep snow. Never had any issues with mud
Personally I would just carry some of these
Welcome to Tracmat UK. Suppliers of Bridging Ladders, Waffle Boards, Traction Ramps & Sand Ladders
I find it best and safest to just not travel, snow chains are very good but a pain to use and only any good on snow and ice.


----------



## torwood (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi I have snow socks for my car and they are good in snow, but mud clogs them quickly and they fail.  

For mud and wet grass I have obtained some old bread baskets, cut the sides off and split it along the long axis.   One tray gives me a pair of 'traction mats'.   I currently have two pair but am going to add another pair giving me about 6-7 feet of tread, often enough to get me started after which it is easier to keep moving.

I have also used these in anger on a forestry campsite where motor homes were put at the bottom of a wet grass slope among the tent campers!!  They got me to the top and onto the tarred road.

Robert


----------



## winchman (Dec 12, 2012)

torwood said:


> For mud and wet grass I have obtained some old bread baskets, cut the sides off and split it along the long axis.   One tray gives me a pair of 'traction mats'.   I currently have two pair but am going to add another pair giving me about 6-7 feet of tread, often enough to get me started after which it is easier to keep moving.
> 
> I have also used these in anger on a forestry campsite where motor homes were put at the bottom of a wet grass slope among the tent campers!!  They got me to the top and onto the tarred road.
> 
> Robert


I forgot all about them they are an excellent cheap way to solve the problem, the only difference between them and the Bridgeing ladders I posted a link to is the bridging ladders can get over ditches etc, but cost a lot more.
I have a spare set of ladders if any one is local and wants them cheap?
I will put them in the sales section later


----------



## brickmenda (Jan 7, 2013)

*Brickmenda*

Wet Mud. I use 12 inch wide strips of Floor rugs any length you like, cheap as chips,they roll up rearly small when not in use . Some preplanning is required on grass if its wet i just make sure i am parked on them so i have full length ahead of me and if its rearly boggy i have plywood to go down first carpet on top, not been stuck yet and we do go out in the winter Months. However i dont take risks and have a good prod about before getting off any hard standing. Have fun. Mick


----------

